# Gotland Meat & Wool!



## AJ S. (Aug 8, 2016)

I have recently decided after 2 years of reaserch to get 3 Gotlands (a whether and 2 ewes). I am mainly going to be selling the wool but wanted to know if the meat is any good? Also I am wondering how much to sell the wool for per pound? Thank you.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 8, 2016)

Welcome to the forum from Texas! I have no experience with Gotland sheep. I am a sheep newbie myself and have Dorper/Katahdin hair sheep. I have my first lambs almost ready to go to slaughter and they are sold for $6 a pound, hanging weight, plus $85 processing fee.


----------



## AJ S. (Aug 8, 2016)

No


Baymule said:


> Welcome to the forum from Texas! I have no experience with Gotland sheep. I am a sheep newbie myself and have Dorper/Katahdin hair sheep. I have my first lambs almost ready to go to slaughter and they are sold for $6 a pound, hanging weight, plus $85 processing fee.


not the carcass the wool. How much to sell the wool for.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 8, 2016)

You might look around and see if there is a spinning group in your area. Sorry, I have no experience in that area.


----------



## luvmypets (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi, welcome to BYH from one sheep owner to another! Gotland fleece is the premium fleece in my area. Someone told me they were at a fiber show and 4lbs of gotland fleece sold for $175. I'm sure the price varies.


----------



## AJ S. (Aug 8, 2016)

luvmypets said:


> Hi, welcome to BYH from one sheep owner to another! Gotland fleece is the premium fleece in my area. Someone told me they were at a fiber show and 4lbs of gotland fleece sold for $175. I'm sure the price varies.


Wow! I have never seen that much for 4lbs. I saw somewhere that you can sell it for $33 per pound but I thought that was for top of the line fleece!


----------



## luvmypets (Aug 8, 2016)

AJ S. said:


> Wow! I have never seen that much for 4lbs. I saw somewhere that you can sell it for $33 per pound but I thought that was for top of the line fleece!


I know, I'm so jealous of your gotlands! Would love to get me a few!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Aug 9, 2016)

when selling wool, the price is highly variable. it depends on the quality of the fleece, and if its raw or processed. cleaner wool will sell better and higher price. dirty wool with lots of VM in it will be more difficult to sell and sell for less. since gotland is a longwool you will pay more for a nice long staple. if the staple length is short, you will have a harder time selling it. if you can manage to shear (or find a great shearer) who can keep really nice locks and keep the structure without opening up the fleece much, that would have a higher price tag.


----------



## AJ S. (Aug 9, 2016)

ohiogoatgirl said:


> when selling wool, the price is highly variable. it depends on the quality of the fleece, and if its raw or processed. cleaner wool will sell better and higher price. dirty wool with lots of VM in it will be more difficult to sell and sell for less. since gotland is a longwool you will pay more for a nice long staple. if the staple length is short, you will have a harder time selling it. if you can manage to shear (or find a great shearer) who can keep really nice locks and keep the structure without opening up the fleece much, that would have a higher price tag.


Ok thank you.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Aug 18, 2016)

Gotlands are still a rare breed in the U.S. and hand-spinners/fiber artists like the wool so you should be able to get a decent price for the wool. Do some research online to see what kind of price people are getting these days. Back when we were doing more with our wool, we were charging around $12/lb for raw Border Leicester fleeces. I'm sure we could have gotten more.

Make sure that you are keeping your fleeces nice and clean. Maybe consider using coats. People will pay more for super clean fleeces.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 18, 2016)

X2 on the coats, especially if you have just three sheep. Coats will pay for themselves usually with the sale of high quality clean wool; you may need different sizes for a longwool breed as the wool grows, though.


----------

